# Zwei PCs an an zwei Monitoren, einer Tastatur und Maus benutzen



## ChriBo (25. Mai 2011)

Huhu,




habe vor, mir noch einen zweiten Rechner zusammen zu schrauben.

Auf diesem soll dann Windows 95 und evtl. noch DOS drauf kommen, für die alten Spiele (Höhlenwelt Saga, Albion *schwärm*), die ja unter Windows 7 64-bit nicht mehr wirklich wollen.




Jetzt kommt aber mein Problem: Mein bisheriger Rechner ist in einem IPC-Gehäuse, welches im 19"-Schaltschrank verbaut ist, der zweite Rechner soll ebenfalls da rein, ebenfalls im IPC-Gehäuse.

Meine beiden Monitore (angeschlossen über ein Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital und DVI Anschluss), meine Logitech G15 Tastatur und G9 Maus stehen rund 5 Meter entfernt. 

Aber auf eben jenen Monitoren, Tastatur und Maus will ich aber auch gerne meine alten Spiele auf dem alten neuen System spielen. Es gibt ja für neue Systeme schon Umschalter, welche durch bestimmte Tastaturkommandos die Rechner wechseln. Gibt es so was auch für eben jene alten Systeme, so dass ich meine Hardware weiter verwenden kann, ohne dass ich meinen Schreibtisch noch mehr voll stellen muss?

Die ganzen Features von Tastatur (Display, G-Tasten, etc.) und Maus (Zusatztasten) brauche ich nur bei meinem Win7-Rechner, bei dem 95er nicht.




Hoffe, ihr habt da eine Idee und Vorschläge.




Gruss Chris


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

Warum 'nen ganzen zweiten PC? Nimm doch 'ne virtuelle Maschine, VMware Player zB.


----------



## Dracun (25. Mai 2011)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bei mir wäre es aber nur ein Moni & 2 PC´s, demnächst in absehbarer zeit (Für Anstoß, WC III & WC IV WC = Wing Commander )... gibt es da nicht diese Umschalter, hab grad den Namen net im Kopp, wo man nur den Schalter um dreht und voila, System läuft auf einen Moni? 
Wie heißt dieser?

Und warum en 2ten PC nur echte Hardware ist das einzig wahre, Emulatoren sind bääh


----------



## Littlecool (25. Mai 2011)

Switch ?!?

http://www.amazon.de/Equip-USB-Sharing-Switch-silber/dp/B000G1T1RG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306356192&sr=8-1

auch nicht Teuer


----------



## Dracun (25. Mai 2011)

Nee falsch das ist des net ....


----------



## Littlecool (25. Mai 2011)

War weniger auf dein Beitrag gerichtet als viel mehr an den TE


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Mai 2011)

Die Dinger heissen KVM-Switch. Sucht mal danach, vielleicht findet ihr was passendes. Weiss leider nicht ob die mit den Matrox-Dingern zusammenarbeiten können.


----------



## mristau (26. Mai 2011)

Also 2 PCs an 2 Monitoren geht recht einfach per Synergy, das ist ein Freeware Tool und recht einfach einstellbarWenn du noch dazu HotKeyNet holst, kannst sogar mit 1 Tastatur und 1 Maus beide Rechner simultan bedienen, bzw. das geht grundsätzlich auch ohne Synergy
Synergy ist einfach ein Software-KVM Switch, der wechsel wird getriggert, indem du am Bildschirm an einer Seite mit der Maus rausziehst.
Ob Synergy auch für 2 PC an 1 Monitor geht, weiss ich grad nicht, grundsätzlich könntest du da per VNC oder nem anderen Fernwartungstool zugreifen, aber da is ja miese Performance


----------



## Dracun (26. Mai 2011)

Carchi . du bist der beste .. danke 

Genau das war es ... *noitzzettel vollkrizelt*


----------



## ChriBo (29. Mai 2011)

Huhu, so endlich Zeit, wieder mal zu antworten ^^

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, warum ich lieber einen zweiten Rechner möchte --> Die Hardware liegt hier, der Platz ist ausreichend vorhanden (Schaltschrank ist noch über die Hälfte leer ;-) ) und es ist halt Performance-technisch einfach besser.

Die KVM-Switches hören sich gut an, werde nachher mal diverse Hersteller anschreiben, ob die einen im Angebot haben, der mit Win95 und Win7 zusammen arbeitet.

Mit meinem TripleHead2Go muss er ja nicht unbedingt arbeitet, für die alten Spiele reicht ja einer von den zwei Monitoren, sodass ich den Switch hinter dem TH2G anschließen kann.




Danke euch.




Gruss Chris


----------



## mristau (29. Mai 2011)

Die KVM Switches sind unabhängig von Windows/Linux/etc. also brauchst keinen Treiber dafür, nur die normalen Maus-/Tastatur-/Monitor- Treiber

der KVM Switch ist nur ein Schalter, der deine Geräte "quasi" direkt mit dem jeweiligen PC verbindet
Als würdest du unter den Schreibtisch kriechen und direkt umstöpseln


----------

